# Good breeders in the UK?



## loppybun (Oct 20, 2014)

Does anyone know any good breeders of lops (especially mini lops.) in the uk? I live in Richmond, London!


----------



## The-bunny-lady (Dec 4, 2014)

There is no such thing as a 'good' breeder, there are thousands and thousands of animals in rescues up and down the country desperate for homes, some are being PTS'd every day because there aren't enough home for them, they are healthy but nobody wants them, breeding should be banned


----------



## Bucktooth (Dec 4, 2014)

If breeding were banned rabbits would become extinct, genius.


----------



## The-bunny-lady (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh course they wouldn't, have you ever heard of wildlife................genius!!


----------



## Bucktooth (Dec 12, 2014)

Keeping wild life as pets is illegal. We're talking about domestic rabbits here.


----------



## JBun (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok guys. I think the conversation has strayed enough off topic. Please keep any further comments on topic with regards to *helpful* answers to the OP's original question, 

Loppybun, you may be able to find some info through the BRC. 
http://www.thebrc.org/

Though if you are just looking for a pet, I would suggest looking at one of the many rabbit rescues in your country. The benefit is you are giving a rescue bun a good home, and they are most often spayed/neutered and vaccinated.
http://www.saveafluff.co.uk/rescues

Jbun
Health and Wellness Moderator


----------

